# Mind blowing songs



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

Any genre allowed. Stuff that is beyond the every day. 


This track is crazy and one of the most 3 dimensional songs I've ever heard.

https://music.youtube.com/watch?v=N-rgThri-zk&feature=share


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Infected mushroom, glitch mob, some tool, billy eilish(or however u spell it) does some pretty nifty bass chopping. 

Remastered Bohemian Rhapsody on Spotify

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

You're right about some tool. They deserved better production. It's not horrible but it could have been a lot better on some tracks.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out the dynamic Tool covers by Brass Against the Machine on youtube!!!


----------



## saltyone (Feb 2, 2019)

drop1 said:


> You're right about some tool. They deserved better production. It's not horrible but it could have been a lot better on some tracks.


I agree. One track is beautiful and the next sounds like they recorded it in a gas station toilet. Weird.

My suggestion...

Mannheim Steamroller - Harvest Dance 

https://youtu.be/XJ1BsEOibwQ


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

drop1 said:


> Any genre allowed. Stuff that is beyond the every day.
> 
> 
> This track is crazy and one of the most 3 dimensional songs I've ever heard.
> ...


Thanks. I can't wait to hear ^this^ tomorrow on my main system.



Not sure if either of these qualify as "beyond the everyday," but I always get goosebumps (and I'm not the least bit religious... LOL).

_*Verdi: Requiem - 'Dies Irae'*_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_rVtFUkMus

_*Verdi: Requiem - 'Tuba Mirum'*_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcFrImouGg8


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Like these--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zfYO9sZjrE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QR-XVJkKoj4

Or this RATM cover--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGV1xYJFAEI


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

seafish said:


> Like these--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zfYO9sZjrE
> 
> ...


YIKES!!! Goosebumps again! LOL I _*really*_ can't wait to hear ^these^ properly tomorrow...


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

seafish said:


> Like these--
> 
> Or this RATM cover--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bGV1xYJFAEI



Wow! That sounded awesome on my ****ty laptop speakers! Nice find


----------



## Nathan Murray (Sep 29, 2019)

It really is amazing!


----------



## oldschoolpunk13 (Apr 15, 2019)

Throbbing Gristle-Hamburger Lady


----------



## drop1 (Jul 26, 2015)

This track is NUTS. It's not the greatest sq song but it's got wild stereo effects and super heavy midbass. Turn this up and leave it up and enjoy the ride . 

https://youtu.be/jbSIgJ2NSrA


----------



## rayray881 (Jul 15, 2013)

Where the wild things are, by Zeds Dead


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

One of my favs...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XV-fffCOVGI


----------

